# Arizona/Southwest/S California Breeders?



## AZLisa (May 15, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any breeders in Arizona, or Nevada, Colorado, Southern California or New Mexico??

I am looking for a Havanese puppy but would like to get this puppy after August or September. So a litter expected in July or August would be perfect.....

Please let me know. I would appreciate it! It is very hard to tell over the internet and it is always nice to talk with someone who has bought from a specific breeder.....

Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Check with the Havanese club of America's breeder refer person. There are a number of reputable breeders in your mentioned area. Be patient, however, alot of breeders have a waiting list and unless a home for unexpected reasons becomes unavailable, you might have to wait for another litter. That happened my last litter. I had 2 people wanting a female but had only one. The first on my list had come to see her at about 8 weeks. They had made arrangements on picking her up and just prior had to back out because of a medical reason. The other family was very happy not to wait longer.


----------



## AZLisa (May 15, 2012)

*Thanks......*

Thank you...... I did find that club, but I would love to talk to or hear from people who have bought from a specific breeder too. I do know that if you are a member of the club you are required to do the recommended health testing, but also they don't always check that. It is self-policed.

I just want a breeder who doesn't mind answering questions if you have some and who cares about the dogs and the breed, not just sales......


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

After talking to the HCA contact, pm me and I'll let you know if I know of them and/or people who have gotten a pup from them.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Be sure to read the thread "Things to look for in a reputable breeder." http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008


----------



## AZLisa (May 15, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. Becky, I sent you a private message.........Lisa


----------

